# Daughter's first buck



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Got to take daughter for youth gun. Got her first buck. She's tickled and time spent together in wood is priceless no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

That's what it's all about. Congrats to your daughter. Does she like to eat deer?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm jealous. My daughter won't even go fishing with me. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you and your daughter! A hunt you'll never forget!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Definitely, her favorite meal is backstraps with brandy & cream sauce. First batch of jerky already out of dehydrator and already spoken for at her lunch table at school. Blessed she likes to hunt, both her and wife love to eat venison & both love to help fill the coolers at Lake Erie.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

How old is your daughter...my daughter is 6 and is just starting to take interest in hunting...Im planning on getting her a cheap bear youth bow for christmas and hope that in a couple years she will be shootin 410 or 20gauge...


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

She just turned 14. 3 years ago got her a small Barnett crossbow, only one found that she could shoulder. Killed a deer first morning out with it. 2 years ago got her a CVA Wolf 50cal. Can load powder light to get her started, but never feels a kick anyway when there is a deer standing in scope. Shoots 100gr and she's very comfortable with red dot scope. Rather do muzzleloader and place one good shot, kids don't need to be unloading magazine at running deer.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Good work Dad.......that smile is "pricless" as they say, now you have to get her lined up on one of those suburban monsters, good to hear from you, HT


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

heck yes. congrats for both of you.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrat's to her and you for taking her....there will be a very lucky young man in her future for sure....but not to soon


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Congs on your time spent with her a great hunt. My daughter is 8 and she keep asking me when can she go hunting with me. In a couple more years I will have a hunting buddy.....


----------

